# Greenwich Village in New York in the 1950s



## SeaBreeze (May 16, 2014)

Some pictures of The Village from the 1950s.  http://www.vintag.es/2013/03/old-photos-of-greenwich-village-in-1950s.html


----------



## Elyzabeth (May 16, 2014)

I was born and raised in Greenwich Village.

Been looking for other " Villagers " for awhile now, are you one?

Elyzabeth


----------



## SifuPhil (May 16, 2014)

Elyzabeth, I wasn't born there but I attended NYU and lived in a loft near West Houston for 7 years - does that qualify? 

And thanks for the pics, Sea - nice to see what it once was.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 16, 2014)

I didn't live in Manhattan Elyzabeth, but use to hang out sometimes with my friend in the village and central park.  Had some great times there in the 60s, and met some very nice and interesting people there.  Very cool that you were born and raise in Greenwich Village! :cool2:  I assume you have very good childhood memories, great place to be raised I'm sure!


----------



## Elyzabeth (Jun 13, 2014)

It counts !!!




VERY INTERESTING PLACE TO BE BORN AND RAISED.

MY GRANDMOTHER LIVED THERE MANY YEARS BEFORE ME, SHE WAS A  WELL KNOWN POETESS.


VERY SPECIAL.


----------



## drifter (Jun 13, 2014)

Mine don't count. I've only visited there. A great place.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (May 13, 2017)

I see this is an old thread but my hubby was born on Christopher St in 1937.


----------

